# Kangertech Sub Tank First Impressions (OCC Only)



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Okay, so Vape King did me a huge service today and let me get the new Kangertech Sub Tank from them, so thank you so much to the guys over there. 
I had a few pickups to do after fetching it, so did not have a chance to play with it until this evening. 
First impressions are as follows :

1) Nicely packaged, lots of little extra's in the Box. Package includes : 
1 x Subtank
1 x OCC (Organic Cotton Coil) Sub Ohm .5ohm
1 x OCC 1.2ohm
4 x RBA Coils (with organic cotton)
1 x RBA Tip Connector
1 x RBA Base
1 x Screw Driver
2 x Screws
1 x Manual
1 x Beauty Ring (From 25mm to 22mm) - Had some firing issues with this on, will sort it out tomorrow
1 x Packet of Japanese Cotton - Very Cool

Running on a : SMOK xPro M50 

2) Came built in coil mode with Sub Ohm coil in, so fill and vape if you please
3) RBA section came built Dual Coil, no Wick
4) All threads are of good quality and came apart very easily
5) Really good Airflow control, clicks nicely into place, more than enough airflow on full
6) Have to drip the coils before filling and firing
7) Large tank, wasted space again by Kangertech, but still a decent size
8) Vaping was great. Massive amounts of Vapour, my lungs struggled to keep up 
9) Very good flavour from the Juice, but maybe not as good as the Atlantis, but very marginal. It's still excellent!!
10) Looks great on my device, although overhang, which does not bother me too much. Would not be a problem if the beauty ring wasn't giving me problems.

All in all this has been painless, except for the beauty ring, but I'll get that sorted. It's connecting fine, just might be something small. I'll play with RBA section tomorrow, wanna vape on the coil tonight for a longer time.
I think this is going to be a very popular tank, and Vape King has stock as of Monday, already up on the site for R635.00, which is a decent price for a good hybrid tank.

I'll give a little more info tomorrow if I get a chance, but fire away on some questions if you want. I'll be online for a little while longer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Nice initial review. Glad you put this in a thread of it's own 

Looking forward to hearing how it vapes as an RBA


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Beauty Ring Problem Sorted, My Fault!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Very nice run down and thanks for details you added

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gamma (4/1/15)

How about some pictures! Would love to see how it looks in action.


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

Todd's take on the SubTank:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/1/15)

It sounds like it's definitely a winner... you mentioned airflow is more than enough when open. How does the airflow compare to that of a lemo or another RDA for example.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Compared to my Lemo, about the same


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Here are some Pics. First One without the beauty ring, other ones with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Here's a quick idea of how many wicks I got out of the included cotton. I went kind of medium sized wicks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Here's a quick idea of how many wicks I got out of the included cotton. I went kind of medium sized wicks.
> View attachment 18736



Quite a fair bit of Japanese Cotton included...nicely done KangerTech


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

Authentic Japanese cotton in China ? Next time I visit China I will have a look around how many old chinese ladies have been scalped for wicking material

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Okay. Running her on the RBA section now. Very good Vape. Not harsh at all. Using pre built coil, running at 0.4 ohm. Enjoying it immensely. 35w and smooth as silk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Here she is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Apologies. Running at .3ohm. Nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Put her on the Mech now. Lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Nice photos @Philip Dunkley 
What juice are you vaping


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Craft Vapour. Yellow submarine and Suicide Bunny Suckerpunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

2 of my favourites!!!


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

It looks so good on the Mini Dragon, especially with that beauty ring sorted out


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

That it does

Reactions: Like 1


----------

